# Small Oak Panel



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi all , and Happy new year to everyone on PT
Thought i'd show you my latest work a small trompe oak panel , had some time over the christmas after recovering from eating to much Turkey ha ha , to do a bit more painting , anyway here's some pics !!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Come over here to New Scotland (Nova Scotia) and teach me! Looks great!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks awesome


----------



## noldguy (Feb 13, 2013)

Turned out beautifully.!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice Oak Panel Jeremy....



Michael Tust


----------

